# I keep seeing the more questions you get the worse you did.......



## faith79 (May 20, 2013)

I just finished my NREMT-B exam. I felt like the test was super easy, yet I had a 123 questions. I thought the quicker it kicked you out the better you did? ANYONE have any light on the subject because I am seriously freaking out right now?


----------



## Gastudent (May 20, 2013)

faith79 said:


> I just finished my NREMT-B exam. I felt like the test was super easy, yet I had a 123 questions. I thought the quicker it kicked you out the better you did? ANYONE have any light on the subject because I am seriously freaking out right now?



Well from my understanding, it uses some sort of formula to judge minimal competence. The earliest it can find that out is at 70 questions, so if you get kicked out at 70 you did very well, or very bad. If it goes past 70 questions it isn't sure if you are smart enough, so they keep on with the questions until they figure that out. It really doesn't matter how many questions you got on the test. You can pass or fail the number means nothing until you get the results. My test kicked me off at 70 and I passed. I walked out of the test filling like I did well which worried me, because everyone I talked to thought they failed it until they got their results. I hope you passed let us know how it went.


----------



## Summit (May 20, 2013)

If it stops at 70 you either did really well or really poorly. If it goes longer, it is because it is trying to hone in on some areas it wants to be sure you are competent... or not

You can pass or fail at 70, or at any point thereafter.

My NREMT-B was a paper test. Pearson Vue does it right? Google "Pearson Vue Trick" it worked for NCLEX.


----------



## faith79 (May 20, 2013)

Thank you... I will just keep checking


----------



## TB 3541 (May 20, 2013)

Summit said:


> Google "Pearson Vue Trick"



Uh-oh. Third result is a reddit post....


----------



## Mariemt (May 20, 2013)

The better you do, the harder they get. If you thought it was easy at 123 questions (I thought it only went to 120) it is likely you had a lower level testing. When I took mine it went into a lot a physiology , phsycogenic shock which I don't believe is an EMT level and shut off at 70. I for sure thought I failed. I couldn't believe how difficult it seemed. I had maybe 2 pediatric, 2 cardiac, a couple basic and from there it was pretty extreme. Others from my class had some basic questions,  most shutting off at 70 or 80. One gal passed at 120 and thought it was hard but the one who thought his was easy at 120 failed. 
It is computer adaptive. It is meant to challenge you. If you weren't challenged either you aced it or it never got harder..


----------



## Mariemt (May 20, 2013)

Remember to check the nremt site and not the Pearson site.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 20, 2013)

Ranges from 70-150. 

People always say you can tell if you passed or not by the number of questions and that's bogus.

I know people who've failed at 70 and passed at 150. 

Like others have said if you're getting the answers correct the difficulty increases and if you're getting them wrong it gets easier. 

I was sure I failed all three and passed all of them on the first try. B and I in 70-80, P in 81, all finished in under an hour. 

Slow your roll, drink a beer (or root beer if you're under age  ) and relax. You'll know soon enough. 

Good luck!


----------



## Martyn (May 21, 2013)

More information on adaptive testing here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adaptive_testing


----------



## Medic Tim (May 21, 2013)

Sometimes it is pre determined (randomly)  that you will get all the questions, I believe it is to test the algorithm.


----------



## faith79 (May 21, 2013)

*I passed*

WOOHOOO I PASSED!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Mariemt (May 21, 2013)

faith79 said:


> WOOHOOO I PASSED!!!!:rofl:


Good job!  Now go save some lives !


----------



## faith79 (May 21, 2013)

Now I have to get my state cert. Then find a job! Saving lives, helping people, and doing my best is the plan!


----------



## Mariemt (May 21, 2013)

faith79 said:


> Now I have to get my state cert. Then find a job! Saving lives, helping people, and doing my best is the plan!


My state had me listed active within an hour of my results. So check into it.

Saving lives is great,  I have done it, but mostly it feels like I'm a very expensive taxi service for constipated people. Lol


----------



## faith79 (May 21, 2013)

Yeah. I have to turn in a bunch of paper work for state here. Then I guess I have to get something from them saying I am certified. I could send it in, but heard that can take 8 weeks or I can take an hour drive and get it handled that same day. So I will be making the drive this week.


----------



## Mariemt (May 22, 2013)

My squad must have handled all that for me. I was pending on state website, then active within hours.


----------



## faith79 (May 22, 2013)

Where do you live? I have been told each state does things differently. I can't even apply for a job until I have all my national and state cert stuff done in Colorado.


----------



## Mariemt (May 22, 2013)

faith79 said:


> Where do you live? I have been told each state does things differently. I can't even apply for a job until I have all my national and state cert stuff done in Colorado.



Iowa,  and I was on my squad as a driver before starting class


----------



## Mickster (May 24, 2013)

In Maine after you pass the national you have to submit a copy of your NREMT certificate, a copy of your NREMT card and a sign off from the director from EMS stating you passed your practical, your license application along with a check for 21.00 for them to do a background check.  I drove to Augusta with all the information and had my Maine license in my hand 2 days later.  it's a lot of leg work but WELL WORTH IT!


----------



## Akulahawk (May 24, 2013)

All I'll say about the PVT is that it works, and is generally very accurate for NCLEX results, which is also administered by Pearsonvue. There are plenty of other sites that describe what it is, so I won't describe it here.


----------



## Lizadizzle (May 28, 2013)

Aughhh lol mine kicked me out at 70 questions and it did seem to get more difficult as I progressed. <_< Damn. I guess I'll just sit down and wait my two days to find out *sigh*


----------



## Lizadizzle (May 28, 2013)

Mariemt said:


> Remember to check the nremt site and not the Pearson site.



Sorry I'm such a n00b, but when I go to the NREMT site to check, do I just check the "My Certification" page? :/


----------



## Mariemt (May 28, 2013)

Lizadizzle said:


> Sorry I'm such a n00b, but when I go to the NREMT site to check, do I just check the "My Certification" page? :/


I checked the application page.


----------



## Mickster (May 28, 2013)

You should have your results the next day if you took the exam in the morning. If you have a registry number and a expiration date it means you passed! Good luck


----------



## Mickster (May 28, 2013)

This is on the NREMT site


----------



## Medic Tim (May 28, 2013)

You can also just log into the nr site and see I you have a number. There used to be a spot on the nr site where you could put in your info and it would give you your status/ results.


----------



## Lizadizzle (May 29, 2013)

Thanks guys! I was scheduled for 1745, but showed up about 20 minutes early. I was home by 1900. :/ I don't know if I rushed it - it didn't feel like I did. Anyhow, I'll have my fingers crossed for results sometime Weds night or Thursday morning :beerchug:


----------

